# Pymatuning



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I checked pymatuning's progress today. i went out of Manning landing I didn't venture out more than 50 yards there's ice there, it's cloudy with a light layer of snow on top I did cut a hole with the sound bar to find 4 inches I was rather suprised with the ice being cloudy white it took a beating to cut through. Hoping to walk on it soon with the gear


----------



## AmmoRat (Dec 6, 2017)

What's the laws on ice fishing on Pymatuning? Do you have to worry about crossing over the state line or is it like the boat fishing laws where you just need one of the state licenses as long as your in water and not on shore?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

AmmoRat said:


> What's the laws on ice fishing on Pymatuning? Do you have to worry about crossing over the state line or is it like the boat fishing laws where you just need one of the state licenses as long as your in water and not on shore?


your good if you have one or the other. there is a whole section in the regulations.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

How is the fishing near the State Park normally? We are considering renting a cabin for a few days…..WHEN there is good ice.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

On Facebook, pymatuning fisherman and Robinson's reported between an inch and A half and 2 inches. Still not safe.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Just checked Tuttle point 5 shantys out 5-6 inches of nice clear ice. I'm ready to hear the auger twist a hole and some jawjackers snapping


----------

